#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Scheiden? Talak!Talak! Talak!

## Najib26

Over scheiden

Talaq! Talaq! Talaq!
Dit zijn zo ongeveer de drie meest gevreesde woorden die een getrouwde moslimvrouw in haar leven kan horen. Ze betekenen niet alleen het einde van haar huwelijk, maar staan ook voor een zware en moeilijke weg waarop ze haar gehele leven opnieuw moet opbouwen. Dit aangezien het fundament waar ze tot nu toe op gebouwd had is weggevallen.

Kan het echt zo simpel zijn? Kunnen jaren van bouwen, delen en liefhebben onrepareerbaar vernietigd worden door slechts het uiten van woorden? Is dat God's systeem? Een systeem dat over ons leven en ons universum regeert, maar ons in de steek laat op het moment dat we het het meest nodig hebben? Een systeem dat zo simpel een vrouw zonder huwelijk en kinderen zonder familie achterlaat? Dit kan toch niet de weg van de Koran zijn, waarvan alleen geluk en rechtvaardigheid kan worden afgeleid? Laten we samen eens kijken en dit belangrijke, maar genegeerde onderwerp, in de Koran bestuderen.

1ste regel - 3 Maanden durende wachtperiode
65:1: "O, profeet, indien gij van de vrouwen scheidt, scheidt dan van haar voor de vastgestelde periode en berekent de periode, en vreest Allah uw Heer. Verdrijft haar niet uit haar vertrekken, noch behoeven zij uit zichzelf weg te gaan (vr de bepaalde termijn) tenzij zij zich openlijk onbetamelijk gedragen. Dit zijn Allah's vastgestelde grenzen; en wie de door Allah bepaalde grenzen overschrijdt doet zeker zijn eigen ziel onrecht aan. Gij weet niet; misschien zal Allah daarna iets beters teweegbrengen."

65:4 "En indien gij twijfelt aangaande diegenen uwer vrouwen, die geen menstruatie meer verwachten, haar (wacht) periode is drie maanden, hetzelfde geldt ook voor degenen die haar menstruatie nog niet hebben gehad. En de wachtperiode voor de zwangeren duurt tot zij verlost zijn. En degenen die Allah vrezen, zal Hij van het nodige voorzien door Zijn gebod."

De Koran stelt een 'wachtperiode' of 'afkoelperiode' van 3 maanden, als men de intentie heeft een scheiding te ondergaan. In deze interimperiode kunnen man en vrouw hun geschillen oplossen en nog eens goed nadenken over hun beslissingen die het leven van hen en hun kinderen voorgoed zal veranderen.

2e regel - Tot het einde van de wachtperiode kan de scheiding ongedaan gemaakt worden
65:2: "Als zij dan haar termijn bereikt hebben, neemt haar op een vriendelijke manier terug, of scheidt van haar op een behoorlijke wijze en roept twee rechtvaardigen vanuit uw midden tot getuigen en laat dit een ware getuigenis zijn voor Allah. Dit is een vermaning voor hem die in Allah en de laatste Dag gelooft. En voor hem die Allah vreest, zal Hij een uitweg bereiden."

Te allen tijde tijdens de 3 maanden durende iterimperiode kan de scheiding worden teruggetrokken en kan het koppel hun geschil bijleggen. In deze gevallen geldt de scheiding niet, aangezien de 3 maanden nog niet voorbij zijn.

3e regel - Geen sex gehad, dan geen interimperiode
33:49: "O, gij die gelooft! Als gij een gelovige vrouw huwt en daarna van haar scheidt voordat gij haar hebt aangeraakt dan behoeft zij om uwentwille geen wachtperiode te berekenen. Schenkt haar daarom een gave en laat haar op een grootmoedige wijze vrij."

Indien er geen sprake was van geslachtsverkeer tussen man en vrouw en men toch wil gaan scheiden, hoeft er geen rekening gehouden te worden met de interimperiode van 3 maanden.

4e regel - De vrouw mag niet uit haar huis gezet worden
65:1: "O, profeet, indien gij van de vrouwen scheidt, scheidt dan van haar voor de vastgestelde periode en berekent de periode, en vreest Allah uw Heer. Verdrijft haar niet uit haar vertrekken, noch behoeven zij uit zichzelf weg te gaan (vr de bepaalde termijn) tenzij zij zich openlijk onbetamelijk gedragen. Dit zijn Allah's vastgestelde grenzen; en wie de door Allah bepaalde grenzen overschrijdt doet zeker zijn eigen ziel onrecht aan. Gij weet niet; misschien zal Allah daarna iets beters teweegbrengen."

Als man en vrouw het met elkaar eens zijn dat ze willen scheiden, dienen ze de interimperiode van 3 maanden samen levend door te brengen en zijn ze nog steeds man en vrouw in het aanzicht van God.

De logica achter deze regel is vrij duidelijk: God wil dat het koppel alle kans heeft hun beslissing goed te overdenken en eventueel hun geschillen bij te leggen. Als man en vrouw vanaf dag 1 gescheiden gaan leven, is de kans op verzoening een stuk kleiner.

5e regel - Als de periode van 3 maanden voorbij is moet er een beslissing genomen worden
65:2: "Als zij dan haar termijn bereikt hebben, neemt haar op een vriendelijke manier terug, of scheidt van haar op een behoorlijke wijze en roept twee rechtvaardigen vanuit uw midden tot getuigen en laat dit een ware getuigenis zijn voor Allah. Dit is een vermaning voor hem die in Allah en de laatste Dag gelooft. En voor hem die Allah vreest, zal Hij een uitweg bereiden."

Als de scheiding niet wordt teruggedraaid vr het einde van de 3 maanden, moet het koppel beslissen of ze hun geschillen willen bijleggen en weer man en vrouw willen zijn of of ze definitief willen scheiden.

In het geval dat ze voor de scheiding kiezen is het vereist dat er betrouwbare getuigen worden gevonden om als getuigen van de genomen beslissing op te treden.

6e regel - Twee getuigen dienen bij het doorgaan van de scheiding aanwezig te zijn
65:2: "Als zij dan haar termijn bereikt hebben, neemt haar op een vriendelijke manier terug, of scheidt van haar op een behoorlijke wijze en roept twee rechtvaardigen vanuit uw midden tot getuigen en laat dit een ware getuigenis zijn voor Allah. Dit is een vermaning voor hem die in Allah en de laatste Dag gelooft. En voor hem die Allah vreest, zal Hij een uitweg bereiden."

Deze regel is heel duidelijk: als het koppel de scheiding definitief wil maken, dienen er twee betrouwbare personen als getuigen van de scheiding op te treden, als men God's systeem wenst te volgen.

7e regel - Al het voorgaande geldt als n scheiding
2:227: "En indien zij besluiten tot echtscheiding voorzeker Allah is Alhorend, Alwetend."

Als man en vrouw zijn doorgegaan met de voorgaande stappen en hun verschillen niet hebben bijgelegd, geldt dit alles als n scheiding.

8ste regel - Als de vrouw na 3 maanden zwanger blijkt te zijn, mag de scheiding nog steeds worden teruggedraaid
2:228: "De gescheiden vrouwen moeten drie menstruatieperioden wachten; en het is haar niet geoorloofd, hetgeen Allah in haar baarmoeder heeft geschapen, te verbergen, indien zij in Allah en de laatste dag geloven; en haar echtgenoten hebben het recht, haar (intussen) terug te nemen, indien zij verzoening wensen. En vr haar geldt hetzelfde als tegen haar, hetgeen billijk is, de mannen hebben voorrang boven haar, Allah is Machtig, Alwijs."

Een vrouw mag niet meteen na de interimperiode van 3 maanden hertrouwen, maar ze dient nog 3 maanden langer te wachten om zeker te stellen dat ze niet zwanger is van haar ex-man. Mocht ze zwanger blijken dat mag de scheiding ook na de interimperiode van 3 maanden worden teruggedraaid.

9e regel - Hetzelfde koppel mag niet vaker dan 3 maal scheiden
2:229: "Is de echtscheiding twee keer geschied, behoud haar dan op behoorlijke wijze of zend haar met vriendelijkheid weg. En het is u niet geoorloofd, iets te nemen van hetgeen gij haar hebt gegeven, tenzij beiden vrezen, Allah's bepalingen niet in acht te kunnen nemen. Indien gij (familieleden) vreest, dat zij Allah's bepalingen niet in acht kunnen nemen, dan zal er voor geen van hen beiden zonde zijn in hetgeen zij teruggeeft om daardoor vrij te worden. Dit zijn de door Allah voorgeschreven beperkingen, overschrijdt ze daarom niet; wie de door Allah voorgeschreven grenzen overschrijden, zijn overtreders."

2:230: "Indien hij van haar (ten derden male) scheidt, is zij voor hem niet meer geoorloofd, voordat ze een andere echtgenoot heeft gehuwd en indien deze van haar scheidt, zal het voor hen geen zonde zijn, tot elkander terug te keren, indien zij er van overtuigd zijn, dat zij de door Allah voorgeschreven beperkingen in acht zullen nemen. Dit zijn Allah's bepalingen, welke Hij aan de mensen, die kennis hebben duidelijk maakt."

God staat het een koppel toe om 3 maal te hertrouwen, als ze de 3 maanden interim-periode hebben voorbij laten gaan en nog steeds zijn doorgegaan met de scheiding. Maar om God's regels niet tot een lachertje te maken, is het mensen niet toegestaan om te hertrouwen als ze het gehele scheidingsproces 3 malen hebben doorlopen.

In dit geval is het verboden dat man en vrouw hertrouwen. De enige wijze waarop zo een koppel weer bij elkaar zou kunnen komen is als de vrouw een andere man trouwt en eventueel van deze man scheidt. Indien een huwelijk met een andere man faalt, is het haar toegestaan bij haar eerste man terug te keren.

10e regel - Speel niet met God's systeem :zweep:  

2:231: "En wanneer gij van uw vrouwen scheidt en zij het einde van de haar voorgeschreven periode bereiken, behoudt haar dan op een behoorlijke manier, of zendt haar op een betamelijke manier weg, maar behoudt haar niet tot haar nadeel, waardoor gij de perken te buiten gaat. Wie zulks doet, doet gewis zijn eigen ziel onrecht. En drijft niet de spot met Allah's geboden en gedenkt Allah's gunst aan u en (gedenkt) het Boek en de wijsheid, die Hij u heeft nedergezonden, waarmede Hij u vermaant. En vreest Allah en weet, dat Allah de Kenner is van alle dingen."

----------


## sienia

najib, betekent dit dat marokkaanse mannen, die fysiek van hun vrouw scheiden, maar niet via de wet, deze wet van allah (swt) overtreden?
(marokkaanse mannen doen dit nog wel eens om de vrouw extra dwars te zitten)




> 10e regel - Speel niet met God's systeem 
> 
> 2:231: "En wanneer gij van uw vrouwen scheidt en zij het einde van de haar voorgeschreven periode bereiken, behoudt haar dan op een behoorlijke manier, of zendt haar op een betamelijke manier weg, maar behoudt haar niet tot haar nadeel, waardoor gij de perken te buiten gaat. Wie zulks doet, doet gewis zijn eigen ziel onrecht. En drijft niet de spot met Allah's geboden en gedenkt Allah's gunst aan u en (gedenkt) het Boek en de wijsheid, die Hij u heeft nedergezonden, waarmede Hij u vermaant. En vreest Allah en weet, dat Allah de Kenner is van alle dingen."

----------


## Qadra

2:231: "En wanneer gij van uw vrouwen scheidt en zij het einde van de haar voorgeschreven periode bereiken, behoudt haar dan op een behoorlijke manier, of zendt haar op een betamelijke manier weg, maar behoudt haar niet tot haar nadeel, waardoor gij de perken te buiten gaat. Wie zulks doet, doet gewis zijn eigen ziel onrecht. En drijft niet de spot met Allah's geboden en gedenkt Allah's gunst aan u en (gedenkt) het Boek en de wijsheid, die Hij u heeft nedergezonden, waarmede Hij u vermaant. En vreest Allah en weet, dat Allah de Kenner is van alle dingen."


De werkelijke vertaling is:

*Wanneer jullie de vrouwen scheiding (aankondigen) en zij hebben hun termijn (de wachttijd van drie maanden) bereikt, neemt hen dan terug volgens de voorschriften of scheidt van hen volgens de voorschriften. En houdt hen niet vast met de bedoeling hen te kwellen, waarmee jullie zouden overtreden. En degene die dat zou doen, die heeft voorzeker zichzelf onrecht aangedaan. En maakt de Verzen van Allah niet tot onderwerp van bespotting. En gedenkt de gunst van Allah aan jullie en wat Hij aan jullie heeft neergezonden van het Boek (de Koran) en de Wijsheid waarmee Hij jullie onderwijst. En vreest Allah en weet dat Allah over alle zaken Alwetend is.* 

Sienia, geloof wat Najib heeft geschreven dus niet. Hij plaatst verkeerde vertalingen. 

De wachttijd is trouwens omdat de vrouw zwanger kan zijn en misschien dit een scheiding zou kunnen voorkomen. Mocht ze niet zwanger zijn kan er hoe dan ook gescheiden worden. Allahoe ahlem... Mocht ik het fout hebben wordt ik graag hierop gewezen, door mensen met KENNIS en niet door type's als Najib die de waarheid proberen te verdraaien.

----------


## sienia

quadra, het komt op het zelfde neer. natuurlijk begrijp ik die drie maanden, maar er zijn vrouwen die niet kunnen hertrouwen ondanks het feit dat ze fysiek al jaren gescheiden zijn. ze worden niet onderhouden, de man ziet het puur als stangen. 
mijn vraag is dus nog steeds of die mannen de wet van allah (swt) overtreden.

----------


## Amellady

maar haar advies kun je wel aannemen.
wat deze najib plaatst is echt alleen maar allemaal onzin.
daar zouden moslism met weinig kennis nog van gaan dwalen.

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *maar haar advies kun je wel aannemen.
> wat deze najib plaatst is echt alleen maar allemaal onzin.
> daar zouden moslism met weinig kennis nog van gaan dwalen.*


heb genoeg kennis in huis om ook de discussie aan te durven gaan. zulke mensen bestrijd je alleen met inhoudelijke argumenten en niet door alleen maar te zeggen dat ze onwaarheden spuien.

is er iemand die wel inhoudelijk op mijn vraag wil ingaan?? of is dit weer zon onderwerp waar we onze hoofd voor in het zand steken??

----------


## Amellady

Wat bedoel je met fysiek scheiden?
Bedoel je daarmee weggaan en niet terug komen? Want daar zijn wel degelijk maatregelen voor. Als een man op reis gaat zonder onderhoud voor de vrouw achter te laten of niet genoeg bijvoorbeeld. Ik weet niet precies hoe dit zit maar na een bepaalde tijd kan zij daarna naar de rechter gaan om een scheiding aan te vragen. Dat kan dan op verschillende gronden aangezien een aantal van haar rechten geschonden zijn. Je zou dan bijvoorbeeld kunnen denken aan geen onderhoud krijgen, geen tijd met haar doorbrengen je zou zelfs kunnen zeggen dat je recht op seksuele gemeenschap word geschonden. Dat zijn allemaal terechte redenen voor scheiding, dacht ik, maar allahoe alem.

Wat betreft degeen die dit gepost heeft. Al een tijd lang worden er door deze persoon rare berichten gepost. Deze gaan bijvoorbeeld erover dat de hijab niet verplicht zou zijn, of dat men gewoon kan bidden en vasten als men ongesteld is, dat vlees niet helal geslacht hoeft te zijn. Dat soort rare dingen.
Dit stuk ging toevallig over scheiding. En dat terwijl scheiden door het drie keer achter elkaar uitspreken van de Talaq, haram is.
Inhoudelijk word er nooit verdedigd, alleen maar rare artikelen gepost. Vaak met verdraaide of verkeerde vertalingen van de Qur'an.
Sommige broeders en zusters menen, mischien terecht en misschien onterecht, dat hierop ingaan om deze redenen zinloos en tijdverspillend is.

----------


## Qadra

Sienia,

Ik zal Insallah nog antwoorden, alleen heb het momenteel druk. Insallah beantwoord ik zaterdag je vraag, voorzover ik dit kan.

Qadra

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door sienia_ 
> *heb genoeg kennis in huis om ook de discussie aan te durven gaan. zulke mensen bestrijd je alleen met inhoudelijke argumenten en niet door alleen maar te zeggen dat ze onwaarheden spuien.
> 
> is er iemand die wel inhoudelijk op mijn vraag wil ingaan?? of is dit weer zon onderwerp waar we onze hoofd voor in het zand steken??*


Ookal reageer je 10000000000 keer inhoudelijk, ze openen dan weer een nieuw topic voor hun fitna......Lees maar na...........

----------

